# Electrics



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Wonder if any Swift owners have had this experience.
Took my Van into BHills to have waste sensor replaced and reversing camera looked at. (they said they could find no fault with latter)
As soon as I drove away, the engine management light came on!
Co-incidence???!!!! BHills reckon they didn't touch the van electrics. Now I'm no expert on these matters., but I thought when the the battery was disconnected the vehicle sometimes had to relearn the engine management hence the light or was it their intervention, guess I'll never know. Anyway they did try but couldn't help so i left for home to contact Fiat and .... the light disappeared! When I switched the reversing cam on it displayed the fault which I was complaing about ie Crashing but switched on!!!! No buttons work not even remote! stays on even with engine off! Only way to turn it off is to remove fuse!.........but at least I was able to show them the fault!!
Anybody heard of either prob?
Thanks
Barry


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Same thing happened to my kontiki when it went in to garage for the seat swivels replacing. On leaving the engine warning light came on so i swung round and went back. Before speaking to them, i noticed my alarm led was flashing so i set and reset the alarm and the engine light went out and all has been well ever since. Never did check to see if this was actually the case but it may be to do with your alarm being set off. 

Gary


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gazza333 said:


> Same thing happened to my kontiki when it went in to garage for the seat swivels replacing. On leaving the engine warning light came on so i swung round and went back.


Weird this. Same sort of thing happened when I took my X2/50 based van to have its recalls done. They drove it around the front of the garage, and as soon as I started it up, I noticed the "bulb failure" warning light on.

I stomped back to the service reception, and when a guy came out and tried it - no warning. We checked all the lights anyway, and bashed the covers in case there was a dodgy connection, but nothing :? Since done over 2,000 miles, and it's still OK.

Gerald


----------

